# Litespeed Frame Fit Data



## micstew (Sep 4, 2006)

Since fit is a common thread topic and Litespeed has no reference table of rider dimensions to frame size, I'm hoping we can get a thread going with some actual rider - frame size data. Obviously, nothing replaces the need for fit measurements and actual test rides but I think this would give people a good place to start or to post and compare their current setup.

Proposed format (cut and paste into your post, edit as necessary):
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Year / Model:* (year and Litespeed frame)
*Frame Size:* (size / cm)
*Stem Length / Angle:* (mm / degrees)
*Steertube Spacers:* (mm)
*Seatpost Setback:* (mm)
*Seat Position: * (back, mid, forward)
*Seat Height:* (cm, bottom bracket center to seat top)
*Rider Height: * (feet, inches or cm)
*Rider Inseam:* (inches or cm)
*Notes:* (eg: riding style or other relevant fit details)


----------



## micstew (Sep 4, 2006)

*Year / Model:* '06 Teramo
*Frame Size:* M/L, 56
*Stem Length / Angle:* 100 mm, +10
*Steertube Spacers:* 32.5 mm
*Seatpost Setback:* 0 mm
*Seat Position:* mid
*Seat Height:* 76 cm
*Rider Height:* 5'10"
*Rider Inseam:* 34"
*Notes:* Primarily recreational riding. 40-50 miles typical. Have to limit seat to bar drop due to neck pain from degenerative disc. Cockpit is comfortable as built. Could probably go another +10mm on the stem or to the L frame (57cm TT).


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

*Year / Model:* 03 Tuscany
*Frame Size:* 51
*Stem Length / Angle:* 110 mm, 84 degree (Ritchey WCS)
*Steertube Spacers:* 15 mm (Integrated Headset)
*Seatpost Setback:* 16 mm (Dura Ace)
*Seat Position:* mid (Selle Italia Flite)
*Seat Height:* 67.5 cm 
*Rider Height:* 5'6 3/4"
*Rider Inseem:* 31.2"
*Pedals:* Speedplay
*Crank Size:* 170.00 cm
*Notes:* I dont own the bike anymore but it was used for hard training and cat 3 racing. Pedals and crank size are included in specs because they affect saddle height.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Year / Model: 97 Vortex/03 Classic
Frame Size: 59
Stem Length / Angle: 110 mm, 84 degree (Ritchey 4-Axis)
Steertube Spacers: 10mm
Seatpost Setback: Zero (New Ultimate posts
Seat Position: Attached somewhat forward for slight rear position.
Seat Height: 79 cm
Rider Height: 6' 2"
Rider Inseam: 35"
Top tube Vortex= 57.5cm, Classic = 58cm.

Notes:


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Year / Model: (2000 Tuscany)
Frame Size: (57 / cm top tube 56.6cm)
Stem Length / Angle: (125 mm / -10 degrees)
Steertube Spacers: (22 mm, 25 mm stack height headset)
Seatpost Setback: (25 mm)
Seat Position: (seat pushed all the way back, tip of saddle is 65mm behind bb))
Seat Height: (76 cm, bottom bracket center to seat top)
Rider Height: (6feet,0 inches)
Rider cycling Inseam: (33.5 inches)


----------

